# Naked Not Bare Tutorial



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 10, 2007)

Totally inspired by Photoshape picks on the MAC website. 

What I used (all MAC unless otherwise stated):
Smashbox Photofinish Primer
Mineralize Foundation NC15
Concealer Palette - light
Studio Concealer - NC15
Natural MSF
Origins Silk Screen Powder in Cloud
Tarte Blushing Bride Cheek Stain

Eyes:
Painterly paint pot
Shroom e/s
Espresso e/s
Beig-ing Shadestick
Neutrogena Lash Tint - black

Lips:
Gingerly lip liner
Hue l/s
Angel Cream l/g

Other:
Fix+




Prep skin with photofinish base




Pump out a few squirts of foundation (like the size of two peas)




Use a skunk brush to blend down towards the jawline




Voila




Use lightest shade in concealer palette with the 219 brush, blend into skin irregularities making sure to buff at the sides




Like that ^




Pick up skunk brush to blend the brush over the concealed areas again, use a swirling motion and then pat with the brush




Voila




Use 217 brush with concealer pot, using the MOST MINIMAL amount you can pick up




Start at inside corner of eye, along where the nosebone (lol) is and blend into that area... Then going outside towards the outer V of the eye underneath




Voila




Clean off the 217 using a make-up remover wipe and dry it off with a tissue. Then swirl it around the edges of the Light MSF to pick up a fair/medium amount of dust.




Apply anywhere concealer was (irregularities, around the nose, under eyes, etc..).




Voila




Use index and middle finger to swirl the top of the cheek stain, picking up enough so that you have a noticeable about of it on your fingers.




SMILE! And apply starting at apples of cheeks and blending back towards your hairline.




Voila




When the stain is deposited, apply more pressure (a little more) and blend further at the hairline. 




Voila




Using a synthetic, flat brush (mine is by Lumene), pick up Painterly. Use enough to cover the whiteness of the brush.




Apply starting at Inner V and working towards the outer V... up towards the brows and then make sure that the paint did not creep around outside corners of eyes. If it did, continue blending until it appears seamless.




Voila




Use beig-ing to start at inner corner of eye and blend towards center of eye with the crayon. This creates a satin-y highlight.




Voila




Re-clean your 217 as before and use Shroom e/s (mine's from the Take Wing Quad). Swirl it enough to pick up the e/s but not pile it on.




Voila




Use the straight Stila brush, pick up Espresso e/s. NOT alot.




Place it parallel to the lashline and press it to the lashline, in a "dotted line" motion apply the e/s.




Voila.




Voila




Use the really huge Clinique brush/bronzer brush to pick up the Silk Screen powder, making SURE to tap it on the edge so you can barely see any powder.




Blend over cheeks, forehead, EVERYWHERE (but lips). This should slightly overlap with hairline.




Voila




Use the Shu Uerma eyelash curler to curl lashes a little at a time. You're not crimping but CURLING. Spend a few seconds on each part of the lash as you walk it up to create a natural curl. 




Apply Lash tint.




Voila.




Apply Gingeroot l/l... blending in towards center of lips w/ finger.




Apply Hue l/s, enough to pigment lips but not to make the lipstick opaque.




Apply Angel Cream l/g liberally.




Voila.




Use Maybelline Great Lash Clear to set eyebrows into a natural looking arch. Begin at area closest to center of the face and blend outwards.




Voila.




Using a really large "puffer" (mine came with some Dessert Beauty Powder that I hated, I cleaned the puffer so there's no sparkle/color on it), blend the jawline of your make-up to ensure there are no seams.




Apply Fix+ and wait for it to dry.


Finished Results:
















(not shown in pics: Dermablend in Light Ivory, MAC Face and Body Foundation, and MAC Studiofix Powder used to conceal bruise on right side of face).


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 10, 2007)

great tutorial! loved it


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 10, 2007)

You look great!  Love your lashes!


----------



## frocher (Sep 10, 2007)

Very nice tut, I love the natural look myself.  You look gorgeous.


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 10, 2007)

pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 makes me wanna buy another 217 for my concealor!


----------



## pichima (Sep 10, 2007)

good job!!!


----------



## gracetre123 (Sep 11, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice.. flawless!!


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use the Lumene Base Concealer Palette and love it. I've never tried anything else. How are their brushes?


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilurvemakeup* 

 
_Nice tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use the Lumene Base Concealer Palette and love it. I've never tried anything else. How are their brushes?_

 
I love them!! I have the kabuki brush and this dual ended synthetic brush that is in the tutorial. They clean really easily (with no shedding) and they pick up color very well.


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 12, 2007)

nice!


----------



## faifai (Sep 12, 2007)

your lashes are so beautiful! I really like this look.


----------



## XShear (Sep 13, 2007)

Gorgeous! Thank you ...


----------



## chocobon (Sep 17, 2007)

great!!


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 20, 2007)

great tutorial. i love your use of the 217!


----------



## ambert9791 (Sep 23, 2007)

Great job. Very natural and very beautiful.


----------



## ne0ndice (Sep 24, 2007)

very nice, i definitely needed this.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 25, 2007)

Fantastic job! Can't wait for another!


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 26, 2007)

great tut! natural pretty!


----------



## ramieee (Oct 2, 2007)

love this. been looking for a clean polished look like this for awhile!


----------

